# La page de FB est introuvable



## Oui (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je trouve ce lien 
http://www.facebook.com/event.?php ?eid=210979465601634
avec un moteur de recherche, jet clique dessus et la page apparaît.

Si je copie/colle le lien directement dans le champ du navigateur; il se transforme en
http://www.facebook.com/event.*%E2%80%8Bphp%20?*eid=210979465601634
Et "La page demandée est introuvable."

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?
Merci


----------



## nadjibs (29 Juillet 2011)

Heuu j'ai pas compris c'est quoi le problème ?


----------



## Oui (30 Juillet 2011)

nadjibs a dit:


> Heuu j'ai pas compris c'est quoi le problème ?



J'aimerais comprendre (dans le but de m'en servir) pourquoi un lien fonctionne lorsque je clique dessus et ne fonctionne pas en collant l'URL dans le camp ad-hoc.

Dans ce cas, les caracteres *"%E2%80%8Bphp%20"* s'ajoutent dans l'URL et 
La page demandée est introuvable

Est-ce plus clair ?

.


----------



## schwebb (30 Juillet 2011)

nadjibs a dit:


> Heuu j'ai pas compris c'est quoi le problème ?



Bonjour,

Je trouve ce lien 
http://www.facebook.com/event.?php ?eid=210979465601634
avec un moteur de recherche, jet clique dessus et la page apparaît.

Si je copie/colle le lien directement dans le champ du navigateur; il se transforme en
http://www.facebook.com/event.*%E2%80%8Bphp%20?*eid=210979465601634
Et "La page demandée est introuvable."

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je trouve ce lien
> http://www.facebook.com/event.?php ?eid=210979465601634
> ...



http://www.facebook.com/?sk=events&ap=1

Avec la bonne adresse adresse, tu trouves la page d'ouverture, juste avant de donner ton MdP

Avec ce même lien, si tu es connecté à Facebook, tu ouvres directement la bonne page


----------

